# Tokina 17mm reversed on a Nikon PB-6 bellows



## 480sparky (Oct 3, 2013)

For those of you who shoot with bellows, you're probably aware that reversing lenses gets you higher magnification.  I've been shooting with an old 28mm 2.8 Ai-S lens for over a year now, and have reached mags close to 7:1.  I read Nikon's chart where they stated a 20mm reversed would get to 11:1.

So, just for S&G, I got an adapter ring for my Tokina 17/3.5 SL so I could reverse it on my PB-6 bellows.  I set up a US dollar bill, and moved in.  This is the top part of a number 5 in the serial number.







I figure I'm at 15:1 here.  I'll toss on the extension rings some day and see where that gets me.


----------



## matthewo (Oct 3, 2013)

Nice, i just ordered a 77mm male to male so i can reverse a 50mm on a 70-200 to see what happens for cheap


----------



## Nervine (Oct 5, 2013)

Damn that's awesome. I need to get a bellows to play with.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 7, 2013)

As promised:  Reversed 17mm on the PB-6 bellows with 68mm of Kenko extension tubes.

(I gotta figure out why it's vignetting)






The is the "D" in "AND", in the phrase "THIS NOTE IS LEGAL TENDER FOR ALL DEBTS PUBLIC AND PRIVATE".


The setup:













By my poor method of measuring (using an ordinary ruler marked to 1/16"), the letters measure  just less then 1/16", so let's say 1/20".  That's 1.27mm.  Of the 4016-pixel height of the D600 frame, the letter (roughly!) covers 3162 pixels. That's ~18.89mm.

So, last time I went to skule, 18.89 / 1.27 = 14.87 : 1 magnification.  Ah, let's just round it off to 15:1 and call it good.


----------

